# Batería portátil  ¿como calibrarla?

## 2uncas

Hola,

Tengo un problema con la batería de un portátil. 

Resulta que el mismo portátil pero en XP la batería dura unas 3h mientras que en Gentoo dura 2h.

¿Cómo puedo calibrar desde gentoo la batería ? 

No entiendo muy bien las diferencias o ¿ simplemente es un problema de mal calibrado?. Los dispositivos activos en ambos sistemas son los mismos por lo que el consumo sería el mismo, a no ser que la tarjeta gráfica una ATI X2300 no la reconoce linux y si XP y sea por donde esté la diferencia.

Gracias.

----------

## gringo

yo creo que no hay nada que calibrar, la gestión de energía de linux está muy lejos de la de windows, triste pero cierto.

Lo mejor que puedes hacer es echar un vistazo a http://www.lesswatts.org/ o a http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/power-management-guide.xml ( entre otras) y comprobar que tienes todos los modos posibles de ahorro funcionando.

Para las ati creo que he leído hace poco que se está implementando algo en el driver libre, si hay gestión avanzada de energía en el binario de ati o no, no tengo ni idea la verdad.

suerte y saluetes

----------

## 2uncas

Muchas gracias,

Eso me temía, voy a intentar instalar otra distribución o arrancar un LiveCD y comparar resultados.

Otra cosa que podría ser es que la frecuencia del procesador está fija siempre al valor máximo independientemente de la carga que tenga.

En definitiva, lo que me dices, voy a mirar para ver si puedo ajustar al máximo todos los valores de energía.

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Eso me temía, voy a intentar instalar otra distribución o arrancar un LiveCD y comparar resultados.

 

seguro que otras distros hacen algunas cosas por defecto, pero en gentoo lo podrás hacer igualmente. En el primer link hay una sección de trucos que está bastante chula y el segundo link es imprescindible en mi opinión.

 *Quote:*   

> Otra cosa que podría ser es que la frecuencia del procesador está fija siempre al valor máximo independientemente de la carga que tenga. 

 

no, no es normal, para eso tienes que activar el cpufreq para tu micro en el kernel ( lee los dos enlaces que he puesto). 

Como imagino que tendrás que recompilar el kernel, asegúrate de activar todo lo que necesites, modo de suspensión para usb, cpufreq, tickless, modo de ahorro de energía para tu chip de sonido, soporte acpi para IDE ( si procede), modos de ahorro para la ethernet y la wifi, etc. 

Juguetea tb. con hdparm para suspender el disco duro en caso de que no se use p.ej. y habilita la hibernación/ "poder suspender la máquina" para que el equipo se suspenda si no está en uso.

Vamos, que hay bastante que toquetear  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## 2uncas

Gracias, 

Ahora miro esos enlaces.

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

una última cosa que se me olvidó comentar : para el ajuste dinámico del cpufreq en función de la carga del sistema y para hacer algo similar con el disco duro, puedes probar cpudyn p.ej. Parece que ya no se desarolla, pero a mi me funciona bastante bien  :Wink: 

Hay mas demonios para elegir por supuesto.

saluetes

----------

## 2uncas

Otra cosa, para activar la frecuencia ¿ has usado las "gentoo-sources" estandar o has aplicado algún parche especifico.?

Gracias.

----------

## gringo

nunca he usao gentoo-sources, pero no creo que tengas problemas de soporte en este sentido, está todo incluído desde hace tiempo que yo sepa.

si está dudando en que fuentes usar, usa siempre lo que te suministre tu distro.

saluetes

----------

## JuanSimpson

yo siento que dura mas mi batería con gentoo que con xp. El control de energía de gentoo es muy bueno. siento que en windows no puedes configurar nada.

Sí lees el archivo: /etc/cpufreqd.conf original, puedes configurar la frecuencia, del procesador por combinaciones de programas en ejecución, nivel de la batería, etc. realmente configúralo como a tu quieras. es bien sencillo.

----------

## alexertech

 *Quote:*   

> yo creo que no hay nada que calibrar, la gestión de energía de linux está muy lejos de la de windows, triste pero cierto. 

 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Puedo acotar que he probado la gestión de energía de otras Distro y dejan mucho que desear. La última que vi fue opensuse, que cuando la mandé a hibernar resulto lo mismo de que si la hubiera apagado y vuelto a encender (en tiempos de respuesta) para restaurar la sesión (cosa que pude haber hecho igual con "guardar sesión").

Gentoo con el hibernate-script es lo más cercano que he visto en linux a la implementación de los status de standby e hibernar a el comportamiento que tiene Windows, aunque claro, un poquito más lento.

Ahora, quisiera saber como puedo detectar el cierre de la tapa del laptop ? , para que cuando se cierre la tapa automáticamente llame a hibernate-ram.

Es esto posible ? Cual es más recomendable entre los 2 status que provee el script ?

----------

## Cereza

 *alexertech wrote:*   

> Ahora, quisiera saber como puedo detectar el cierre de la tapa del laptop ? , para que cuando se cierre la tapa automáticamente llame a hibernate-ram. 

 

Podrias empezar por probar con xev si cerrar la tapa genera un evento visible para X como una tecla especial, de ser así podrías usar terceros programas para asignarle la función que quieras a esa tecla, como lineakd.

xev es facil de usar, lanzalo en una terminal en X, aparecerá una ventanita blanca, llama "Event Tester" asegurate de que está focalizada para que reciva los eventos, como puedes ver al pulsar cualquier teclar o mover el ratón, la terminal "monitorea" el evento, cierra entonces la tapa, vuelvela a abrir si no eres capaz de ver a traves de ella y fíjate si ha generado un evento, si lo ha hecho apunta la parte que dice "keycode tal número" es la que necesitaras para hacer un binding.

Saludos.

----------

## alexertech

Pues nop  :Sad:  no se generó ningún evento...  :Sad: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Respecto a lo de la tapa de la laptop, (cero experiencia en ese sentido) no debería indicar en dmesg o en messages?

```
tail -f var/log/messages
```

Y

```
dmesg | tail -f
```

Un corriendo en cada consola, seguramente algo te indique al cerrar y abrir la tapa que te de una pista.

Algo creo recordar haber visto en la Wiki acerca de la tapa de estos aparatejos...

Salud!

----------

## sirope

 *2uncas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eso me temía, voy a intentar instalar otra distribución o arrancar un LiveCD y comparar resultados.
> 
> Saludos.

 

No tengo experiencia con portátiles, pero ¿No te duraría la batería mucho menos con el LiveCD? Haría trabajar mucho el cd{dvd}rom... xD Suerte!

----------

## 2uncas

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No tengo experiencia con portátiles, pero ¿No te duraría la batería mucho menos con el LiveCD? Haría trabajar mucho el cd{dvd}rom... xD Suerte!
> 
> 

 

Lo de probar otra distribución en LiveCD es para ver si desde el principio me dice la misma duración que en XP (3 horas), simplemente, eso me daría un comienzo para poder ajustar valores del kernel.

Es por ver algo, de todas maneras mañana con tiempo miraré los enlaces que me ha pasado Gringo.

----------

## Stolz

En mi portátil el cierre de la tapa es reconocido por ACPI:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_ACPI_basic_configuration#Lid

----------

## JuanSimpson

claro que se puede, ve sí se genera un evento en:

```
# tail -f /var/log/messages | grep "received event"
```

Sí no, dale soporte en el kernel en la sección de power magnament y acpi (regularmente yo le doy soporte a todo lo que genera eventos son como 4 cosas)

----------

## gringo

hay portátiles que en vez de eventos acpi, manejan el lid directamente con eventos input. 

Sólo lo comento por si no te funciona lo que que te comenta Stolz.

saluetes

----------

## kamikaze04

No es posible que te dure 2 horas porque tienes el micro con diferente configuracion que en windows? 

Quiero decir, es posible que investigando sobre los managers que tienes en

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/

te encuentres con que puedas cambiar de governor al que mejor se te adecue

----------

